# plywood for dovetails



## Rich t (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi guys,
I decided to use 1/2 plywood for drawer sides in a project I'm making.
I'm using a pc dovetail jig.While routing out the tails, I had terrible splintering.
Any ideas how to stop this
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

r6264 said:


> Hi guys,
> I decided to use 1/2 plywood for drawer sides in a project I'm making.
> I'm using a pc dovetail jig.While routing out the tails, I had terrible splintering.
> Any ideas how to stop this
> ...


did you use a solid backer board , i don't know if you have the room but that is the only way i know of , plywood is not a good choice for dovetale's and pin's, plywood is made of laminate wood not solid, i doubt you will ever get a good cut ?? make sure bit is sharp good luck


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

For plywood drawers, I would use French (sliding) dovetail....

view this youtube video:

http://youtu.be/mMDNgFqyBLo


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Also have a look at post #29 in this thread;

http://www.routerforums.com/282769-post29.html

Also a test...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> For plywood drawers, I would use French (sliding) dovetail....
> 
> view this youtube video:
> 
> Dovetail Joinery with a Router - YouTube


Nice video with an easy solution to building drawers. Thanks for the link James.


----------



## Rich t (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers.
I canned the plywood idea, and realize I should have asked the question before I made the purchase. Shame it's to thick to use for the base.
I like the sliding dovetail a lot, but I bought a pc dovetail jig and feel compelled to use it.
A friend had given me a slab of applewood which I planed down to 1/2 inch for the drawer sides.
Thanks again,
Rich


----------

